# Latest Uber Driver Update Issues



## HowieTeng (Oct 13, 2018)

I just downloaded the latest Driver App Update, the Navigation voice has stopped working, anyone know the issue? I have reinstalled the App with same issue.
Also under accounts, I am not able to Report App Issues, anyone have the same problem?

Thanks


----------



## DA08 (Mar 18, 2017)

HowieTeng said:


> I just downloaded the latest Driver App Update, the Navigation voice has stopped working, anyone know the issue? I have reinstalled the App with same issue.
> Also under accounts, I am not able to Report App Issues, anyone have the same problem?
> 
> Thanks


 Hi Neil how many accounts do you have now on the forum?


----------

